# 12 cell embryo - day 3.



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Any positive stories of people getting pregnant off a 12 cell 3 day embryo? Not feeling very positive after my ET.

In fact, feel pretty rubbish.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

A 12 cell embryo on day 3 is absolutely fine....it's at the right cell division for that day.

Here's some more info...although I can't remember where I originally found this information (it was years ago!) and where it says Day 2 at 4 cell stage or more, many clinics say 2 cells or more at day 2....and where it says Day 3 at 8 cell stage or more, many clinics say 6 cells or more for day 3

Day 1 Check eggs for fertilization (the presence of two pronuclei or PN's)
Day 2 Embryos at the 4-cell or more stage of development
Day 3 Embryos at the 8-cell or more stage of development
Day 4 Embryos at the compacted morula (16-32 cell) stage
Day 5 Embryos at the blastocyst stage of development

...Critical points in development are (1) fertilization, (2) 4 to 8 cell stage and (3) morula to blastocyst stage.

And here's some more info...

http://www.advancedfertility.com/embryos.htm

I know IVF takes so much out of us but honestly, you have nothing to worry about with your embie !!

Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

thanks for some reassurance. The embryogist wasnt very positive about it and made out they were too far ahead of themselves for day 3.
Made me feel really bad about it.

Thought I had no chance.

Thanks Natasha


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kate this is what i have found

1/10-2/10 two Hysteroscopies with different REs for asherman synodrome
4/26/10 (*5th IVF*) 9 eggs ,7 muture, 3 fertilzed 
4/29/10 ET 3 embryos 10, 12 cells and 6 cells (with AH)
5/10/10 HCG 409









1 sucess story
A 50% implantation and 100% PR and birth rate were achieved with embryo transfers involving fast cleaving embryos. CONCLUSION(S): Fast cleaving embryos not only reach the blastocyst stage at a similar rate to intermediate cleaving embryos, but also exceed morphological quality criteria on day 5. Fast cleaving embryo transfers demonstrated a high clinical potential.


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Kate

Well I had one grade two 8 cell and one grade 2 6 cell and I am not feeling too hopeful either, but I guess time will tell.

Keep your chin up.

Cx


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wanted to post to say I had ET yesterday with an 11 cell and 12 cell and how positive I feel since reading your posts, kateharts your pic is fab too!! xxx


----------



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Georgina!! Feel very positive! 

I spent my 2ww gutted because all I heard of was 8 cell being good - couldnt find anything positive from 12 / 13 cell embies.

Not only did the 2 I had put back work but I also have one on ice!

My first treatment when i had 'perfect' 8 cellers = no frosties!

Sending you lots of positive thoughts for your little embies! Hope you get the positive result I did! 

x


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for responding. How strange that I still have one frozen too, a blast.

Do you know the sex of the babies?? 

Let you know how I get on.

Take Care 
Georgina


----------



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Little girl and little boy! Couldnt have asked for more really!

I am 30 weeks on Sunday and still worry about everything going wrong! I would love to tell you the 2ww is the bigggest stresser but it carries on all the way through   

I am convinced at the moment I can only feel one of them kick but DH says he is having me committed


----------



## Georginaa (Jul 1, 2009)

Ahhh how nice one of each!!   

I believe you, this is just the start hey??!!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

kateharts said:


> I would love to tell you the 2ww is the bigggest stresser but it carries on all the way through


It doesn't stop when they are born either! 

Glad everything is going well Kate! Congrats on one of each!!!

Sue


----------



## Mrs Chatty (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Kate,
Your posts really help me, I had my FET yesterday.  They told us one was 12+ cells and the other 8, they didn't seem very reassuring about the quality of them but I am hoping and praying that they do that in every case just to be diplomatic.    I am trying to remain calm and collected until Febuary 9th when we find out the outcome, this is so frustrating because I know it can go either way.


----------



## kateharts (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi Mrs Chatty,

Yes I left the clinic already workin gout how to save for the next cycle. Its hard isnt it.

The only thing I have learnt about all this is that it is a very cruel lottery. You can have a perfect cycle as I did on round 1 and perfect embies and it doesnt work or you can have a poor cycle have only one egg fertilise and it work (girl on one of the other boards!)

Its unfair and torture. I know how you feel. Everyone on this amazing site does! 

I wouldnt wish the process on my worst enemy! 
Praying for a positive outcome on the 9th Feb!!!!


----------

